# Notorising Documents



## almundo19 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi

I’m in the process of sending all my details to the London visa office for the final check
This is under the federal skilled workers program
I have a question regarding the person who can sign the copies to verify the documents authenticity 
On the CIC website it states that the following can sign the form:
a judge
• a magistrate
• a notary public
• an officer of a court of justice
• a commissioner authorized to administer oaths in the country in which the person is living

My question is: What professions do this cover? My friend is a Professional Engineer and Chartered with the IMechE does this count?
Any help on this subject, I would be very grateful

Thanks for your help
Regards
Alex


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

almundo19 said:


> Hi
> 
> I’m in the process of sending all my details to the London visa office for the final check
> This is under the federal skilled workers program
> ...


No, your friend's signature us NOT acceptable. The CIC gave you the acceptable signatories. If you do not know any of the first four professions you'll have to have it done by a barrister/solicitor and this will cost you an appropriate fee.


----------



## vyckil (Oct 25, 2009)

almundo19 said:


> Hi
> 
> I’m in the process of sending all my details to the London visa office for the final check
> This is under the federal skilled workers program
> ...




Well I wouldnt like to swear this will work, but we had all ours signed by the counter service manager (civilian) at our local police station, he stamped a cheshire police stamp, and wrote on it his name and rank etc, and ours all went through fine. We did it that way because I had a crazy moment and failed to realise just how many needed notarising, and when I realised I had missed some, the deadline was like a day away, so I had no choice but to go with that and keep my fingers crossed. 

Good luck

Vicki

Good luck!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vyckil said:


> Well I wouldnt like to swear this will work, but we had all ours signed by the counter service manager (civilian) at our local police station, he stamped a cheshire police stamp, and wrote on it his name and rank etc, and ours all went through fine. We did it that way because I had a crazy moment and failed to realise just how many needed notarising, and when I realised I had missed some, the deadline was like a day away, so I had no choice but to go with that and keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


Unless the Counter Service Manager is a Notary Public you may experience some difficulty unless the auditing CIC officer is not on the ball or very lax and lets it slip through. I hope for your sake, I'm wrong.


----------



## vyckil (Oct 25, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Unless the Counter Service Manager is a Notary Public you may experience some difficulty unless the auditing CIC officer is not on the ball or very lax and lets it slip through. I hope for your sake, I'm wrong.



I think we got lucky cos we are now at the sending passport stage...so I think it has gone through. Medicals are all done and passed, and from what I understand we will have our visas very soon.

Maybe I was lucky!


----------



## almundo19 (Oct 29, 2009)

vyckil said:


> I think we got lucky cos we are now at the sending passport stage...so I think it has gone through. Medicals are all done and passed, and from what I understand we will have our visas very soon.
> 
> Maybe I was lucky!



Thanks for your information, 
I went to the local solictors in the end. they have signed and stamped them with there brand name and details. So hopefully this will be ok

Thanks

Alex


----------

